# DIY lathe built by 10 year old boy



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

From what I gather the plan comes from an old Russian magazine called Homemade World. The video is a young boy, maybe ten years old, building a lathe from wood and bicycle parts and at the end he turns a chess rook. The lathe pictured below is a little different than the one in the video. You won't need to understand the words to follow the build.










From their website: *Yunost.RU* - children TV channel that is broadcasting short films, which are a good tool for a better understanding of some school subjects. They are taught to carry out personal leisure and fun with good, believe in themselves, learn how to do something yourself.


----------



## JaySybrandy (Jan 31, 2014)

Cool


----------



## CFrye (May 13, 2013)

That was great Rick!


----------



## Gianni (Dec 29, 2012)

I learned that Russian 10 year olds have more patience, skill, and perseverence than i do.


----------



## doubleDD (Oct 21, 2012)

Imagine what he will be capable of in 10 more years.


----------



## patron (Apr 2, 2009)

they say you return to your youth
as you get older

i just might get to his skill level
after puberty again
just before diapers


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

The way he made the pulley was clever. Not just because he glued it up from several pieces but how he cut perfect circles using shop made tools.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

Really cool - reminds me of the stuff that used to be in popular mechanics, making hovercraft with vacuum cleaner engines… and even a hang glider.

Today - everything you might build is too dangerous, and you risk being sued for putting the plans out there.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Ingenuity has no age boundaries!


----------



## Ocelot (Mar 6, 2011)

Don't you wish it were true that 10-year-olds could do things like that without adult help!


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

In America if someone put out a project book for kids that included powered machines and electronics they'd be sued out of existence by the parents.


----------



## Kentuk55 (Sep 21, 2010)

Purdee intelligent.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

Totally fake. A real ten-year old would have made a nightstick, not a chess piece.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

*Rick*, you are probably correct as U.S. have become way too litigious for innovation!


----------

